# And. So it begins!



## Steve H (Nov 19, 2022)

Morning all,
After seeing all these threads about fermenting. And I've always thought about fermenting pickles. I took the plunge. Not with pickles though.







Got my fermentation crock yesterday. And geared up to do kraut. I'm keeping it simple the first time. And since my favorite kraut uses ( they say) is just cabbage, water, and salt.







10 pounds of cabbage sliced. The pot has 5 pounds in it. I've already started to work the salt in. 3 Tbs per 5 pounds of cabbage. The pot was full when I started.






This is the 10 pounds after being worked with hands and cabbage pounder.







In the crock with leaves on top to trap any floaties.
	

		
			
		

		
	







Took the leaves out. And worked the cabbage a bit more to get more brine. I ended up adding 1/2 cup of brine. Then added the weights.







Closed up and water added to the moat. I'll check on it tonight to make sure the cabbage is covered with brine. Then, it'll stay closed for 3 weeks.


----------



## jcam222 (Nov 19, 2022)

Looking good Steve. I assume you used about 1 1/2t sea salt per lbs of cabbage? The 1/2 cup you added was a brine mix? FYI a lot of times if you are a little short on natural juice brine coverage just leave it overnight and the next day there is much more. Dilly beans would be a great next step since you can find fresh beans pretty easily year round. With store bought produce sometimes it’s been irradiated or waxed making it harder to start fermentation. In a couple weeks you could use a T or two of your kraut brine as starter for the beans.


----------



## kilo charlie (Nov 19, 2022)

In for the results!


----------



## Steve H (Nov 19, 2022)

jcam222 said:


> Looking good Steve. I assume you used about 1 1/2t sea salt per lbs of cabbage? The 1/2 cup you added was a brine mix? FYI a lot of times if you are a little short on natural juice brine coverage just leave it overnight and the next day there is much more. Dilly beans would be a great next step since you can find fresh beans pretty easily year round. With store bought produce sometimes it’s been irradiated or waxed making it harder to start fermentation. In a couple weeks you could use a T or two of your kraut brine as starter for the beans.


I used sea salt. In that amount. It was extra brine I added not sure why I said water. Thanks for the tip on using the brine for a starter. Would the T or 2 be for a quart mason jar?


----------



## tbern (Nov 19, 2022)

great start! will follow along


----------



## jcam222 (Nov 19, 2022)

Steve H said:


> I used sea salt. In that amount. It was extra brine I added not sure why I said water. Thanks for the tip on using the brine for ac starter. Would the T or 2 be for a quart mason jar?


It would be fine for a quart or half gallon


----------



## sawhorseray (Nov 19, 2022)

Very interesting. Does the setup cure for three weeks on a countertop or have to stay cold in the fridge? RAY


----------



## Steve H (Nov 19, 2022)

sawhorseray said:


> Very interesting. Does the setup cure for three weeks on a countertop or have to stay cold in the fridge? RAY


Right on the countertop. Once you get the taste you want. Then you jar it. And put in the fridge to slow/stop the fermentation.


----------



## halleoneagain (Nov 19, 2022)

Very nice set-up, very nice.  I had an aging half cabbage in the frig, so I beat the heck out of it a week or so ago and put it in a quart jar and it's living in the dark pantry, seems to be doing fine. I'm looking forward to watching yours ferment, and hearing how it tastes.  It gets milder with time, is it?  Or stonger?


----------



## jcam222 (Nov 19, 2022)

halleoneagain said:


> Very nice set-up, very nice.  I had an aging half cabbage in the frig, so I beat the heck out of it a week or so ago and put it in a quart jar and it's living in the dark pantry, seems to be doing fine. I'm looking forward to watching yours ferment, and hearing how it tastes.  It gets milder with time, is it?  Or stonger?


Will get more sour over time until fermentation has eaten all the sugar. Flavor stabilizes then. Last batch I did week 3 was salty and week 4 amazing


----------



## Steve H (Nov 19, 2022)

halleoneagain said:


> Very nice set-up, very nice.  I had an aging half cabbage in the frig, so I beat the heck out of it a week or so ago and put it in a quart jar and it's living in the dark pantry, seems to be doing fine. I'm looking forward to watching yours ferment, and hearing how it tastes.  It gets milder with time, is it?  Or stonger?


What Jeff said!


----------



## halleoneagain (Nov 19, 2022)

OK, at least four weeks then.  It seems happy enough burbling away in the pantry, and it's not in the way of anything.  Lots of fun, this sauerkraut making, and also sausage making.  I almost feel like a homesteader, making do.  Never mind that I spend a fortune so I can "make do".


----------



## Colin1230 (Nov 19, 2022)

Steve, what size is your crock?  Really nice set up you got there.  Like you, I was very interested in the fermenting thread and ordered the Seeutek 2 Lt/0.5 gal crock. Should arrive today. I'll be using pink Himalayan salt I picked up a Trader Joe's.
Thanks, looking forward to your results.


----------



## Steve H (Nov 19, 2022)

Colin1230 said:


> Steve, what size is your crock?  Really nice set up you got there.  Like you, I was very interested in the fermenting thread and ordered the Seeutek 2 Lt/0.5 gal crock. Should arrive today. I'll be using pink Himalayan salt I picked up a Trader Joe's.
> Thanks, looking forward to your results.


Thanks! Mine is a 5 liter/1.3 gallon. I thought about using pink salt. But didn't have any. Pink salt seems to be pretty popular for kraut.


----------

